# show brags



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi guys

Ive got to tell you all because I have had a FANTASITC day at the Shropshire show

Lilly got her 3rd cc and BOB I was so pleased I nearly cried  and little Rudolf who was so poorly at Christmas that I thought he wouldn't make it, won his class and got BOB

I can honestly say I havn't stopped grinning yet.

How did everyone else do today?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Oh Sharon what wonderful news!! I was rather taken with Lily when met her last year so I'm thrilled for you!
And the wee man too! How fab! Well done


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Darcy got her first CC having only been an adult for 2 days! She also got BOB and did well in her sides!

Remy got Reserve Imperial and BOB! 

I had a fun morning stewarding and could have easily stolen a stunning 4 month old Bengal kitten!!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

well done to all..

we had milo.. our short haired curly selkirk rex boy.. his first time as a ped pet.

he got 1st and BoC. a 2nd and a 3rd and a NP in his sides.... and a really good comment from his judge who came over to tell us what she thought of him...


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like a good day was had by all!! I also got to meet Carolmanycats and her cats!! Sir Joshua Purrkins is fab - very much like a grumpy curly Ewok!!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Chiantina said:


> Looks like a good day was had by all!! I also got to meet Carolmanycats and her cats!! Sir Joshua Purrkins is fab - very much like a grumpy curly Ewok!!


ROFL, glad you liked him and well done on your results, was lovely to meet up.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

ewok.. well thats a new one to me.. hes been called everything else..


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

rcmadd said:


> ewok.. well thats a new one to me.. hes been called everything else..


Honestly, watch the Star Wars film and then imagine him up on his hind legs with a little cowl on!! He's the cutest Ewok ever!!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i know what an ewok looks like.. seen the films.. many times..


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Gotta have a sense of humour if you have a Selkirk, a LH one particularly lol.

OK, "a teddy bear made out of our bathmat", "an ewok", " a sticky toffee pudding""an armful of cuddlesome curls" (like that one!), to name but a few plus his half sister has been described, by a child visitor to a show as "oh look mum that cat looks like it's been electrocuted"

Ho hum ;-)


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

carolmanycats said:


> OK, "a teddy bear made out of our bathmat", "an ewok", " a sticky toffee pudding""an armful of cuddlesome curls" (like that one!), to name but a few plus his half sister has been described, by a child visitor to a show as "oh look mum that cat looks like it's been electrocuted"


All synonyms for gorgeous!!! :001_tt1:


----------

